# My HO Scale Drag Strip



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Hay I don't think that I ever posted pics of my ho scale Drag Strip before. ~ It is just built as your home town strip like some farmer built in is corn field, no glitter or glamour, but it dose the job. ~ It is 21ft in total length ~ 15ft Start to Finish, witch is about to scale with a 1/4 mile real drag strip. ~ 9" Burn Out and Starting line, ~ With a 5ft Slow Down Area - with a catch box at the end. ~ Tyco track ~ Two Tyco X2 Power packs, One for each lane. Trim boards on the sides to keep the track strait, And some Green AstroTurf. ~ It sets 4ft 5" off the floor.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Sweet track T-Jet Drag racer!

I've considered building one on a shelf down the wall of my basement also!

I like your 2 drag cars in the pics too!

I have that Nova myself.

It is one of my favorite T-Jet bodies......

Take care,

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still thinking about doing one of these for the kids. This way they can do what they do best, crush the throttle and watch cars fly. At least I can put something at the far end that will be softer than the floor or wall that they seem to hit when flying on the current layout. 
:freak::freak: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Still thinking about doing one of these for the kids. This way they can do what they do best, crush the throttle and watch cars fly. At least I can put something at the far end that will be softer than the floor or wall that they seem to hit when flying on the current layout.
> :freak::freak: rr


"_Still thinking about doing one of these for the kids._" That's too funny RR ...RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool drag strip. Wish I had the room.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Very Kool Track!!:thumbsup: I have always believed a mega buck routed track is not neccessary to have FUN!!

I like the choice of two Chevies putt-putting down the track. Now if they were MoPars all you would see is a blur!

Marty


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey cool strip!we have a 17 foot strip at the HO shed at my buddy's.makes me we wish it was HO week,and not 1/32


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*What throttle?*

I always hardwired the powersupply to the track - the only control was the on switch on the transformer! Two speeds, on and off. Not as much fun I guess. Where is the landing pit at the end? Or do you use a few unpowered pieces of track at the end for coasting?


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*I cut off the track rails*



bobwoodly said:


> I always hardwired the powersupply to the track - the only control was the on switch on the transformer! Two speeds, on and off. Not as much fun I guess. Where is the landing pit at the end? Or do you use a few unpowered pieces of track at the end for coasting?


 ~ I have the two tyco x2 power packs on a power strip, and just use the on and off switch. ~ The last five feet of the drag strip I broke off the metal tabs off the track two inches before the finish line so there is just dead track in the slow down area, but sill need the catch box for the fast car's. Tom


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very nice!


----------

